# Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid



## rlangley1 (Apr 9, 2009)

My son has the 2005 GTI. The oil changes at the dealer have doubled in price, so we decided to start changing our own oil. We need to find out if there are tips and tricks to removing the oil filter. Obviously, there is limited space, but we can access the filter. We have tried 3 different types of oil wrenches and do not have room to actually turn the wrench to loosen the filter. We cannot get it loose. We have also tried pearcing the filter housing all the way through with a screw driver to try and use leverage and turn the screw driver, with no luck at all. I am in serious need of someone else's suggestions from experience. Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rlangley1)*

I was gonna suggest screwdriver method but I see you tried it already.
Have you tried oil filter cap removal tool? 
I had problems removing my sisters oil filter on her 2.0L Jetta, somehow I managed with the strap wrench....you'll just have to play with it.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rajvosa71000)*

http://a1toolsales.com/images/...h.jpg
get one like that. 
those strap wrenches do 1 thing good................piss me off!!
autozone, checkers, harbor freight, sears should have the style I posted the link to. 
it was the hot ticket for my 03 GTI.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

This one should have a good grip, but it will be a bitch to get a grip...to much stuff in the way.
I think I used that one to remove my sisters oil filter on her 2.0L jetta....the only way I was able to get a grip was to do it from underneath and hook it up vertically.
Either way, it should come out.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_This one should have a good grip, but it will be a bitch to get a grip...to much stuff in the way.
I think I used that one to remove my sisters oil filter on her 2.0L jetta....the only way I was able to get a grip was to do it from underneath and hook it up vertically.
Either way, it should come out.










Yeah thats the ticket.....lol i was to lazy to post on photobucket.
It a lil cramped but from underneath and a bad temper it should come out


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rajvosa71000)*

if there isnt enough room to get a tool in, i can usually get it by putting a shop rag over my hand and cranking on it by hand, though this is made easier by the fact that i get fram filters with the stuff on the bottom to get better grip. you aren't supposed to turn them too rediculously tight when you put them on or they leak somehow anyway.
generally the way to do it is with a filter wrench(you know the ones with the metal band that gets tight around it)


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (n8burnz)*

VW part# 3417
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...31156
I paid about $20, maybe less for it, at a VW dealer in Atlanta, a few years ago. 
Its one of the best purchases I have made for my 2003 VW GTI 20th Anniv.Edition(which is for sale)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4334023
My first few oil changes took multiple hours, and they all ended up with a screwdriver in the filter to get it off.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rlangley1)*

I used my uncles' get up. It was a ratchet oil filter remover. Basically just a oil strap attached to a ratchet. I used it because we had very very limited room.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (capsolo99)*

I use the oil filter cap removal tool. I slowly turn it to free it before it starts to turn. 
Good luck


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (.:3513)*

The screw driver trick didn't work for you?
if you can get a big screw driver in there and start prying, you should be able to get MORE than enough force to get that thing outta there.
An oil filter isn't in there that tight, it can just be a pain sometimes cuz they can get all dirty an oily.
Try gripping it with some sandpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
are you turning it the correct way?
(it can get confusing when you on your back and everything is upside down







)


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rlangley1)*

I never understood the whole oil filter wrench thing? I have always just used my hands to remove it. Once I was changing oil with my father in law and he asked me "What size filter wrench do yah need?" and by that time the filter was already off and I just said "what?" I did see this oil filter socket for sale the other day on http://www.germanautoparts.com...148/7
but not sure if it would be the right size for the filter on the MkV GTI or not? 
Another thought is that if the filter is just too messy to grip try one of those rubber jar openers... I have a couple of them around that I use for stuff like this. http://www.amazon.com/Maxi-Aid...r=8-2


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rajvosa71000)*

Actually I've used the fitted cap oil filter wrenches and they work well but also they tend to break easily. I've used the one below for 3-4 years (same one) and it works everytime. Just make sure not to overtighten the new filter otherwise it will be that much harder to take it off.


----------



## csuwatson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (samc)*

I had a WAY over-tightened oil filter on my old Cherokee when I did my first oil change, and tried all of the same techniques you first mentioned. (Screwdriver piercing was dumb and a mess!) The aforementioned wrench worked for me, but never needed it since as I made sure to hand-tighten and put a bit of fresh oil on the threads of the new filter.
Hope you figured it out by now


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rlangley1)*

if your filter has a socket fitting on the bottom,try using a 36mm,you'll probably be able to twist it off by hand.does your GTI have a newer style filter housing(with the plastic bottom screw-cap),or the old style canister filter??


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (gruppe-b)*


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rebel_eye)*







































_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (SxAxSx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SxAxSx* »_I never understood the whole oil filter wrench thing? I have always just used my hands to remove it. Once I was changing oil with my father in law and he asked me "What size filter wrench do yah need?" and by that time the filter was already off and I just said "what?" 


Some people don't read the line on the oil filter instructions that says "tighten until contact and then 1 more turn."
I've only had problems taking a filter off that somebody else put on. I've also never had oil leaks at the filter seal.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.germanautoparts.com...train
second to last tool at the bottom


----------



## tornado2slow (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter removal - I hope you don't think I am stupid (rlangley1)*

Just put a rag over your hand and apply firm pressure (until it gives. Eventually it will. righty tighty lefty loosey. many times when the filter is on too tight, the threads will come loose from the oil filter instead of the oil filter housing. I've always changed the mkv from underneath. its a *itch though.


----------

